# Anyone tried the low-lying terrainiums by monkfield nutrition?



## Keto (Mar 28, 2011)

Terrainium 30"

(Haven't used that site before btw, they're also on ebay by another company)

I saw these terrariums above & they looks pretty decent - has anyone used them? They have some good ideas there, the pre-drilled thermostat hole & the glass bottom for a heatmat, & two built in locks...

I'm considering picking one up for my next leopard gecko, but I was worried they're a bit too short, since the measurements say 8 inches high, which isn't leaving much space for climbing around on logs & rocks. 

Anyone actually have one?

Oh & hello.


----------



## Keto (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh & another question (can't see the edit button) - does anyone know what size heat mat you can fit in the 30 inch model by any chance? It's hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

some topic about it here. can't find forum link so go to page 1 when there
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...4379-product-promo-new-snake-vivariums-4.html


----------



## Keto (Mar 28, 2011)

Cheers.

EDIT// A lot of people didn't seem too keen on them, but that's mostly because they don't stack it seems, which isn't an issue with me.


----------



## mazie moo (Sep 19, 2011)

*30"monkfield vivariums*



Keto said:


> Terrainium 30"
> 
> (Haven't used that site before btw, they're also on ebay by another company)
> 
> ...


Hi,yes,I have two of the 30"monkfield vivs.I originately had my geckos in a 3ft. viv and hardly ever saw them.Since I moved them into the shallow viv they spend much of the day basking below the light in the open.They seen alot more secure and enjoy being able to see whats going on in the room.I have a 12w heat mat in the vivs,although the space provided would take the next size up,I have found the 12w is suffiscient for their needs.I would highly recommend the monkfield vivs and plan to buy another for my corn snake.I bought mine from Blue Lizard reptiles.I hope this helps


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

guy who made my vivs does them in any size you want
drop hinged front the lot also does vivs to any size to order so can be made to spec


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

We highly recomend these and so do our customers!! They are great and well thought out and they are ideal for leopard geckos! - Terranium Small - 18 inch - Vivariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## Karagain (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello!!!

I bought this viv at a reptile show for my boyfriend's Kempton park purchase  It is a very nice viv but my only issue with it is the glass where the heat mat is kept, I find that it can be really annoying with its fluxuations.


----------



## james92 (Aug 22, 2012)

hi folks

i have recently bought the 18" model and now i have it it seems really small. are they big enough for a leopard gecko?
also upto what age / size could a corn snake be ok in one? 

james


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

james92 said:


> hi folks
> 
> i have recently bought the 18" model and now i have it it seems really small. are they big enough for a leopard gecko?
> also upto what age / size could a corn snake be ok in one?
> ...


Its the minimum size for a Leo but id personnally go with the 24inch model, you could probably keep a hatchling corn in one for 10-12 months depending how quickly it grows.


----------

